# Vortex Tunnel using projection method



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

I can watch the video but can't link to the gofileme document. I might be doing something wrong or it might be an issue with using a Mac.


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

The link should work. http://gofile.me/6pliX/rjb0INOMm
And I've attached the tutorial to this post. If link above does not work, PM me...I suppose I can upload the projection MP4 files to Youtube for you to download from there.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> The link should work. http://gofile.me/6pliX/rjb0INOMm
> And I've attached the tutorial to this post. If link above does not work, PM me...I suppose I can upload the projection MP4 files to Youtube for you to download from there.


Worked for me this time. Now the you mention using a ring video with a projector, it seems obvious. Great idea! Thanks.


----------



## Beeweezy (Jul 19, 2019)

It looks amazing!


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

I have not tried it out yet with a projector and fog machine but I have been meaning to for a while now. It does look very interesting.

Webpage
https://www.musicbeam.org/

Demo





I need to try this out this year.


----------

